# X3 E83 - cd changer delete



## najericam (Feb 16, 2020)

Is it possible to code out cd changer after removing it?

I have removed 672 and added 692 options in VO and wrote to AKMB and ALSZ, but in ISTA it's still showing in ECU tree, however in option list it's showing correctly, 672 is not there and 692 it is...

Am I missing something here?

Thanks


----------

